# [Solved] Bugzilla: Wie erstelle ich einen Patch?

## saturday

Hallo,

ich habe einen Bug bei Bugzilla eingestellt:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294961

Die Lösung ist eigentlich bekannt und einfach, aber wie kann ich ein Patch dazu schreiben? Was muss ich genau tun?Last edited by saturday on Sat Dec 05, 2009 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Siehe man diff und man patch ;-)

Idealerweise dann noch das ebuild patchen, einfach schauen, wie’s andere ebuilds machen. Geht über den epatch-Befehl. Siehe auch http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

## saturday

[Solved] Habe ein bisschen mit nem eigenen ebuild dazu rumgespielt und es funktioniert. Werde also mal Patch und geändertes ebuild bei Bugzilla einstellen.

Bei mir lokal ist das Problem gelöst, ich würde halt gerne die Gentoo-Allgemeinheit dran teilhaben lassen und auch etwas lernen. Danke also schon mal.

Bis zu "diff" bin ich schon gekommen. Mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, welche Verzeichnisse ich berücksichtigen muss etc.

Reicht es, folgenden Inhalt z.B. in einer Datei "de-Muenchen.diff" zu speichern und auf Bugzilla hochzuladen? Passen die Verzeichnisnamen, oder wie muss das aussehen?

```
--- alt/linuxtv-dvb-apps-20080317/dvb-apps-3cde3460d120/util/scan/dvb-t/de-Muenchen   2008-03-11 12:40:20.000000000 +0100

+++ neu/linuxtv-dvb-apps-20080317/dvb-apps-3cde3460d120/util/scan/dvb-t/de-Muenchen   2009-12-05 16:23:01.000000000 +0100

@@ -2,7 +2,7 @@

 # by Christoph Anton Mitterer (cam@mathematica.scientia.net)

 # http://christoph.anton.mitterer.name/

 

-T 212500000 7MHz 3/4 NONE QAM16 8k 1/4 NONE

+T 738000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM16 8k 1/4 NONE

 T 578000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM16 8k 1/4 NONE

 T 586000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM16 8k 1/4 NONE

 T 690000000 8MHz 2/3 NONE QAM16 8k 1/4 NONE
```

Im ebuild muss ich dann vermutlich noch die Anweisung geben, dass der Patch angewendet wird (mit epatch). Das schaue ich mir dann auch noch an.

----------

## 69719

patch -p0 < datei.patch

würde neu/linuxtv-dvb-apps-20080317/dvb-apps-3cde3460d120/util/scan/dvb-t/de-Muenchen bearbeiten.

patch -p1 < datei.patch

würde linuxtv-dvb-apps-20080317/dvb-apps-3cde3460d120/util/scan/dvb-t/de-Muenchen bearbeiten.

...

Die Leute im Bugzilla wissen meistens wie man das anwendet.

----------

